# Does your sense of time come back?



## Chris P Bacon (May 31, 2011)

When you've recovered? I remember that different times of the year used to feel different and have their own unique effect on me. For the past 7 months though, its as if that has just disappeared and now there is nothing... emptiness.

Does this come back when you recover? Sometimes its the simplest things in life that make all the difference.


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

I've actually wondered this myself. As I slowly recover, my senses come back. Time was always one of the biggest problems for me when I was fully DP/DR, but it's getting better as I get better.

You'll be fine and your sense of time will come back. Don't worry man.


----------

